# First Probiotic Clinically Proven to Benefit Both IBS and Crohn's Disease



## Jeffrey Roberts

Press Release Source: Ganeden Biotech First Probiotic Clinically Proven to Benefit Both IBS and Crohn's Disease Patients Achieves High Conversion Rates Among Samplers of the ProductThursday January 19, 10:30 am ET CLEVELAND, Jan. 19 /PRNewswire/ -- Ganeden Biotech, a medical foods and probiotics manufacturer, today announced the company has gathered initial clinical data to support its Digestive Advantage(tm) treatment. Both studies demonstrate why thousands of people suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) and Crohn's disease are converting to its products as an alternative to costly, aggressive prescription drugs that often have undesirable -- even dangerous -- side effects.In one double-blind, placebo-controlled study of patients who suffer from painful IBS, 57 percent of the participants noted a significant reduction in abdominal pain and bloating after taking Ganeden's IBS treatment, Digestive Advantage(tm), for eight weeks. IBS is a chronic condition of the gastrointestinal tract that is characterized by erratic episodes of abdominal pain, bloating, diarrhea, and constipation. Affecting as many as one in five Americans, IBS can have a substantial impact on patients' lives and forces many people with IBS to restrict their diets drastically to manage symptoms.In a second proof-of-concept clinical trial involving patients with Crohn's disease, an extremely painful disease of the large intestine, patients taking Digestive Advantage(tm) noted a 40 percent reduction in episodes of diarrhea. In fact, four out of five patients who were using prescription medications were able to stop taking their standard medications."While our treatments are not cures, they are a natural, clinically proven way to control the symptoms of these two debilitating conditions," said Andy Lefkowitz, chief executive officer of Ganeden Biotech. "Many patients are finding relief by taking our products alone or in tandem with prescription medications.""I am very pleased with the results of Digestive Advantage(tm). Dozens of my patients take it regularly to level off their symptoms with great success," said Terrence Isakov, M.D., a family physician affiliated with the Cleveland Clinic and University Hospitals in Cleveland. "While it may not work for everyone, I prefer my IBS patients first try this product before moving onto more aggressive and expensive treatments. If it does not work for a particular patient, there is absolutely no risk of harm or side effects with Digestive Advantage(tm)."Probiotic, or "good bacterium" treatments for various inflammatory conditions have been used for thousands of years. However, despite repeated attempts, modern drug makers have not been able to find the optimal bacterial strain to provide the most benefit.Ganeden invested heavily in an R&D effort to analyze virtually every strain of Lactobacillus, a lactic-acid producing bacteria that is known to help maintain proper gastro-intestinal function. Ganeden's patented strain of Lactobacillus used in Digestive Advantage(tm) and other company products is the culmination of that intensive research effort.Jeffrey Roberts, founder of the IBS Association has benefited from daily use of probiotics to control his IBS symptoms for many years. He discovered Ganeden's probiotics in 2004. "The use of probiotic supplements to manage IBS is a recurring theme in current medical research," Roberts said. "On our Web site, http://www.ibsgroup.org , there are many vocal advocates for Ganeden's formulation of probiotics. For many patients, Digestive Advantage(tm) is an affordable, safe way to alleviate and free themselves from the worst symptoms of IBS. Using Digestive Advantage(tm) has the potential to allow many of them to enjoy a more normal diet, including salads, pizza, and other foods, which IBS patients routinely deny themselves."A one month supply of Digestive Advantage(tm) costs approximately $10 and is available at most large drug store chains. Ganeden is so confident in the product that it gives away an eight-day sample so that patients can realize the benefits of Digestive Advantage(tm) without cost. For a free sample, call 800.456.0276 , or visit Ganeden's Web site at http://www.ganedenbiotech.com .--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Source: Ganeden Biotech


----------



## bug1943

Is there any side effects of digestive advantage to other meds-I take zesteril,correg,,lanoxin for congestive heart failure and have a icd with defillibator-I would like something to help me but the doctor keeps wanted to put me on meds I know I can't take-he's not up on probotics or new meds-I think I will have to go to a new gastro in Pittsburgh Pa about 50 miles from where I live to get a good interpation of my problems-I have more pain in upper area and spasms in the morning and on my left side-thanks if anyone has advice for me


----------



## Chantal

Hi there,I have just joined the site and am wondering if it is possible to get this probiotic in Canada (TOronto to be more specific). I take acidophilus daily but nothing is working for my IBS right now and I am hoping that switching up the probiotic might help.


----------



## 13777

any one with ibs-d or cd try this? any success? i would love to hear some feedbackk


----------



## Guest

Hi Chantal,you rpost was done a while back so you might have found an answer by now, but yes you can buy Digestive Advantage over the internet but not yet in pharmacies. There are several sites tah deliver at competitive rates.


----------



## eric

FYI"Efficacy of Probiotic Therapy in IBSWhorwell PJ, Altringer L, Morel J, et al. Efficacy of an encapsulated probiotic Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 in women with irritable bowel syndrome. Am J Gastroenterol. 2006;101:1581-1590.Many IBS patients now use complementary and alternative medications in an attempt to improve their symptoms. Probiotics are becoming increasingly popular in this setting, although objective data supporting their use are limited. A recent report[3] found that Bifidobacterium infantis improved some IBS symptoms; however, the sample size was small and the bacteria were delivered in a malted milk drink, which may not be the ideal substrate for many IBS patients. In the current study, Whorwell and colleagues[4] carefully evaluated the efficacy of B infantis in a large group of IBS patients. Twenty primary care centers in the United Kingdom enrolled 362 IBS patients (all subtypes included). Women between the ages of 18 and 65 years who met Rome II criteria were included. After a 2-week run-in period during which symptoms were recorded, subjects were randomized in a blinded fashion to receive placebo or 1 of 3 daily doses of B infantis (1 x 106 colony forming units [CFU]; 1 x 108 CFU; 1 x 1010 CFU) for the 4-week trial period. The primary efficacy endpoint was daily abdominal pain and discomfort; secondary endpoints included individual symptoms of bloating, straining, bowel dysfunction, and incomplete evacuation. Of the 362 patients, 330 completed the study, and complete data were available for 293 patients (81%). The 4 study groups (each comprising 90-92 patients) were similar with regard to age, weight, race, and IBS subtype.B infantis, administered at a dose of 1 x 108 CFU, improved abdominal pain and discomfort significantly more than placebo (P = .023), whereas the 2 other dosages of probiotic were not better than placebo. Analysis of secondary symptoms (bloating, passage of gas, straining, bowel discomfort, and feelings of incomplete evacuation) demonstrated that B infantis given at a dose of 1 x 108 CFU daily was significantly more effective than placebo (P values all < .05); however, the 1 x 106 CFU and 1 x 1010 CFU doses of probiotic were not better than placebo. Of note, none of the doses was associated with a significant change in stool frequency. Adverse events were few, and were no different between the active treatment (B infantis) and placebo. Posthoc analysis found that the high-dose (1 x 1010 CFU) capsules of probiotic coagulated, thus preventing adequate release of the bacterium.In summary, this very well-designed, multicenter, randomized, placebo-controlled study is the largest study to date to evaluate the safety and efficacy of a probiotic in the treatment of IBS. Although the mechanism is unknown, this study demonstrates that B infantis can improve common IBS symptoms over a 4-week period. Additional studies are needed to define the mechanism of action, and to help further identify which IBS patients might respond with the greatest efficacy."http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/548916_3


----------



## 16128

I bought some Digestive Advantage over the weekend at Costco (a store like Sam's Club or BJ's) It was $14.00 and something for 92 caplets. The dosage is one per day. I went to their website and they offer a 100% moneyback gaurantee (We'll see}. I started to take it.....not sure yet! In the directions for use it states: #1 "Take one tablet daily. Take daily to maintain results. Symptoms will return if the product is discontinued." #2 "Upon intial use, the product takes 7 to 14 days to take effect, with maximum effectiveness achieved within a month." #3 "Some individuals may require 2 tablets daily." #4 Some gas and bloating may occur during the first few days. Well I have experienced the gas and bloating....but that is not a new thing. I will keep it up just to see if there is an improvement. #5 Not for use by children under 5 years of age.The ingredients are: (as printed on the insert) Di-Calcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Lactobacillius Cultures, L-Lysine, Silicone Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate, FD&C Red #40 Lake. If you have any comments. Please offer. Is this snake oil?..........D


----------



## Kathleen M.

This probiotic seems to work for me and a fair number of other people.But like anything it won't help everyone, but it seems to have enough of a track record that I wouldn't call it snake oil.K.


----------



## 17014

Probiotics seems to have a positiv effect on IBS-d, but I have doupts that it does anything for C or IBS pain. If you have D episodes and you flush out your colon flora with every BM, you may benefit from probiotics to repair your intestial flora.


----------



## eric

They may help pain in some people by reducing certain bacteria that may cause more gas and hence gas pockets that put pressure on the pressure sensitve cells lining the gut. When those cells are activated and the colon stretches it releases the neurotransmitters that send the pain signals to the brain.I don't really think your flushing all the bacteria out of the large colon when you have d really. The whole body has gadzillions of bacteria.They do however seem to help repair certain immune cells in the gut.


----------



## 17014

> quote: They may help pain in some people by reducing certain bacteria that may cause more gas and hence gas pockets that put pressure on the pressure sensitve cells lining the gut. When those cells are activated and the colon stretches it releases the neurotransmitters that send the pain signals to the brain.


I agree with, but I don`t know what is exactly new from digestive advantage? We already have a lot probiotics on the market. Probiotics don`t touch visceral hypersensiblity, like Lotronex and Zelmac "should". They only reduce gas. Should anyone try out probiotics even when gas is not the trigger for pain?But anyway it`s seems to me that Probiotics are primary drugs for IBS D.


----------



## 15976

Is this the type with the fake sugar or without?


----------



## 16582

>>The ingredients are: (as printed on the insert) Di-Calcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Lactobacillius Cultures, L-Lysine, Silicone Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate, FD&C Red #40 Lake. If you have any comments. Please offer. Is this snake oil?..........D<<Looking at these ingredients, other than lactobacillius cultures, I don't see anything remarkable that should help all that much. Surely adding other probiotic strains would be needed to see any significant difference, I would think, but that's just me.


----------



## 17014

> quote:>>The ingredients are: (as printed on the insert) Di-Calcium Phosphate, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Lactobacillius Cultures, L-Lysine, Silicone Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate, FD&C Red #40 Lake. If you have any comments. Please offer. Is this snake oil?..........D<<Looking at these ingredients, other than lactobacillius cultures, I don't see anything remarkable that should help all that much. Surely adding other probiotic strains would be needed to see any significant difference, I would think, but that's just me.


AFAIK Bifidobacterrias are better suited for IBS than Lactobacillius. Just a study that I`ve read about it.


----------



## 18734

Bug1943- I am from Pittsburgh as well. Please give me a suggestion on a good doctor.How did the Digestive Advantage work for you D_Needs_Mylanta?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Clinically-Proven Probiotic for Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Symptoms_IBS is a functional disorder, meaning that the gastrointestinal system does not work properly, causing people to have symptoms such as abdominal pain or discomfort as well as altered bowel habits. According to the American College of Gastroenterology, nearly 60 million Americans suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome, and 70-80 % are women. Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome is a clincially-proven treatment that helps alleviate symptoms associated with IBS._Cleveland, OH (PRWeb) April 6, 2007 -- Recent news on http://ganedenbiotech.com [Irritable Bowel Syndrome __title__ Click this link](IBS) has people looking for solutions for their symptoms. For the nearly 60 million Americans* who suffer from Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), everyday life can present many challenges. IBS is a common digestive disorder in which the gastro-intestinal system does not function properly, with symptoms ranging from mild to severe abdominal pain, cramping, bloating, gas, constipation and diarrhea. It's estimated that 70-80% of all IBS sufferers are women.The recurring symptoms of IBS can affect all aspects of a person's quality of life; personally, professionally, socially and financially. "As my symptoms continued to get worse, it was difficult to work, be social, travel and go about my daily activities because I had to be chained to a bathroom," said 55 year-old Linda Hicks of Huntington Beach, California. "Often times it didn't even matter what I ate, it seemed like it triggered my symptoms." Hicks has lived with IBS for the past two years and in that course of time sought out many treatment options to help relieve her abdominal pain and bloating. She tried numerous products and while they provided some relief, Hicks says she's been able to live a more normal and active life since she began taking http://ganedenbiotech.com/prod_ibs.html [Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome __title__ Click this link], a once-daily, over-the-counter treatment for IBS that has proven to be extremely effective for numerous people in managing their IBS symptoms. "Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome gave me my life back," said Hicks. "I now have the freedom to go out in public and live normally without worrying about my IBS."The probiotic bacteria strain in Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome works within the intestinal ecosystem and is clinically proven to manage abdominal pain and bloating. Probiotics are beneficial or friendly bacteria that live in the digestive tract and help promote health and improve the immune system. Jeffrey D. Roberts, MSEd, BSc, President & Founder of the IBS Association/IBS Self Help and Support Group has lived with IBS for more than 25 years and knows all too well what IBS sufferers live through. "April is IBS Awareness Month and it's so important that people seek out knowledge and gain a better understanding of their condition," Roberts said. Always seek advice from your doctor and manage your stress, along with changes in diet and lifestyle is wise advice for anyone, especially for the millions who experience IBS symptoms or have been diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome. And while there is no cure for IBS, Roberts also touts the beneficial effects of probiotic supplements such as http://ganedenbiotech.com/test_ibs.html [Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome __title__ Click this link]. in helping people feel significant relief. About Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel SyndromeClassified as a medical food, Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome contains a powerful, patented strain of healthy bacteria, or Ganedenâ„¢ cultures, which are known to help alleviate symptoms such as abdominal pain and bloating that are associated with digestive disorders such as IBS. This strain of probiotic bacteria has a well-established, 50-plus year history of safe use and is extremely hardy, showing an unprecedented ability to survive heat, pressure and the acidic environment of the stomach, which ensures its effectiveness.Digestive Advantage Irritable Bowel Syndrome is available at more than 40,000 major retailers nationwide, including CVS, Rite Aid, Walgreen's, Kroger, Meijer, Kmart and Deep Discount and Super Centers. For more information, visit www.ganedenbiotech.com or call (800) 456.0276. * Source: American College of Gastroenterology (ACG)###Contact Information GAIL FEINGaneden Biotechhttp://www.ganedenbiotech.com440-229-5232Source: Ganeden Biotech


----------



## pb4

Here's the ingredients in Digestive Advantage....DIGESTIVE ADVANTAGE FOR IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME:INGREDIENTSi-pac, Mannitol, Ganeden LactobacillusÃ¤ Cultures, Lysine, Stearic Acid, Flavor, FD&C Blue #1 Lake, Aspartame.Personally I would NEVER take this stuff, especially for my IBS considering that mannitol, which is a sugar alcohol can wreak havoc on IBSers, and also note all the extra un-necessary ingredients in it, like the "flavor, FD&C Blue, #1 Lake, and the aspertame...all completely un-necessary and potentially bothersome for exacerbating IBS and IBD symptoms.sorry, but with igredients like that it's more like "Digestive DIS-Advantage"I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way, google the ingredients in it, it only contains a small amount of potatoe starch for preservation, nothing eles, with the exception of the bacterial cultures of course. Big difference when you compare the 2 brands of probiotics...it's often probiotics like Digestive Advantage that cause initial gas and bloating for people, because of the un-necessary additives they put in their product.Primadophilus Reuteri by natures way isn't the only good one out there, Iflora and VSL3 and many others are also good.Just my 2 cents


----------



## suffering

Hmm, there seem to be quite a few probiotics that claim to be the "only clinically proven" or "first clinically proven" to help IBS...


----------



## 20331

Hi Chantal,I'm a member who just re-joined and I noticed your post. I don't know if you've received any replies to your question, but I've discovered that Activia yogurt is great! It has higher than the normal amount of probiotics found in yogurt and it's helped my IBS. I eat it first thing in the morning before I eat anything else. This advice came from a friend of mine who is a nutritionist. And now...there is a fat free version! Hope this helps! Cheers.


> quote:Originally posted by Chantal:Hi there,I have just joined the site and am wondering if it is possible to get this probiotic in Canada (TOronto to be more specific). I take acidophilus daily but nothing is working for my IBS right now and I am hoping that switching up the probiotic might help.


----------



## 14048

I just started with the Activa and on one of the other boards, someone said it is recommended that we eat two Activa a day so I am going to start doing that. It is the only dairy that I am eating right now. It is better than the acidophylis with probiotics that I was taking. I have the light version and the peach is quite tasty. Good luck and I hope this works for us all. GadJett


----------

